
Benefits of Open Source Technology for Enterprises - di_ra22
https://blog.digitalogy.co/open-source-technology/
======
di_ra22
There are several benefits of open-source technology that proprietary software
often lacks, making them a viable solution for businesses.

Picking the right software for running your business should always be taken
carefully, considering the offerings available in the market while weighing-in
its short and long term benefits on your company.

Open-source software is often the go-to choice of businesses if they’re not
particularly looking for a specific feature as they are easier to customize.

